# تطبيقات الذكاء الاصطناعى فى الهندسة الطبية



## محمود سمير نور (24 يناير 2008)

تطبيقات الذكاء الاصطناعى فى الهندسة الطبية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع ننتظر مشاركة الاعضاء .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (25 يناير 2008)

الأخ العزيز .. محمود سمير .. تقنية الذكاء الصناعي - Artificial Intelligence .. تقنية هامة جداً .. ومفيدة جداً في أغلب المجالات الهندسية الحيوية .. ومنها بالتأكيد .. الهندسة الطبية .. بل إنها تمثل تقنية المستقبل القادم ... إن شاء الله ... الروابط القادمة تتضمن بعض تلك التطبيقات :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64573.html .... اليد الصناعية - السايبرنيتيكية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77555.html .... الروبوت الجراح

ومن الله التوفـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق .........

م. حـســــــــــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## tignal (25 يناير 2008)

تسلم بس فين هو الموضوع


----------



## tweete (26 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

تسلموا الموضوع رائع جدا!


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكر جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## khaled rageh (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس


----------



## فداء (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ننتظر المزيد


----------

